# Low Profile Feeder for UTVs



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We have had alot of customers request a feeder that will fit the factory 2" receiver on Polaris Rangers and still be able to use the tailgate. This is what we have come up with. It's an all aluminum frame with a plastic housing. We are using the spin tech spreader mechanism. This feeder holds 100 lbs of feed. The price is $350.00. Let us know what you think.

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

thats pretty slick right there


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I like it! 

If my lease would allow us to corn the roads, I would get one for my ranger, but the hogs tear up the road when it is corned so they cut that out. 

Great design though!:doowapsta


----------

